# need help with iphone



## 2much (Oct 12, 2007)

yes bought an unlocked iphone,set the edge network up.can make and receive calls,text msg no problem.BUT I CAN'T GET MY EMAIL TO WORK.I had a blackberry through rogers,but i cant get the settings smtp,incoming server right.can anyone help


----------



## madgunde (Mar 10, 2006)

2much said:


> yes bought an unlocked iphone,set the edge network up.can make and receive calls,text msg no problem.BUT I CAN'T GET MY EMAIL TO WORK.I had a blackberry through rogers,but i cant get the settings smtp,incoming server right.can anyone help


Do you have your mail set up on your Mac in Mail.app? If so, just have iTunes sync your mail accounts to your iPhone. Should just work.


----------



## 2much (Oct 12, 2007)

*need help with iPhone*

I dont now the ip settings from rogers.and i still cant get e
mail. Does anyone have a site with visual set ups......much needed


----------



## G-Mo (Sep 26, 2007)

Are you trying to configure push email services (like email on Blackberry) or just POP3/IMAP? Is it a problem with your EDGE settings?

For Wifi config, tap on Setting -->General --> Network -> Wifi: hit it to turn it on or off. When it it on, it will search for wifi. Choose the one that is your to connect, enter password if that one is secured. Then it will connect to that wifi. Wherever you are on the Iphone, just hit the Home Button (the square button at the bottom, not on the LCD, it's outside at the bottom) you will go back to spreadboard (main menu). 

Now for GPRS/EDGE internet, Again go to Setting -->General --> Network -> EDGE.

For Rogers:

The APN is : internet.com
Username: wapuser1 
Password: wap

SMTP Outgoing server from Rogers Wireless: smtp.rogerswirelessdata.com


----------

